# Big rainbows



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are 3 nice rainbows that i pulled out of a lake by my house. The biggest one was 7 pounds.


----------



## bobberdown (Mar 22, 2005)

Current River In Missouri March 1st 2005


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

What kind of bait do you have in your hands?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

My brother just moved to the St. Joe area, and will soon have in-laws in the Columbia area. It would be great if I could sneek in some trout fishing in whenever I go see him. Any good fishing in these two areas?


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Put away that carp-bait and get a fly rod. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

DCOYNUT said:


> Put away that carp-bait and get a fly rod. :eyeroll:


Oh boy, another holier than thou fly fisherman.


----------



## bobberdown (Mar 22, 2005)

The bait Is called SECRET BAIT. It is HOT in the Ozarks. You can Google it, it's the first link on google. 
I do Fly fish for the small ones on 1lb test line but the bigger ones I use what I know will catch them quick. If you don't their gone in someone else's net.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah...he may be holier than thou...but DCOY knows what he's talkin about!


----------



## Grey Scot (Jan 5, 2005)

> Oh boy, another holier than thou fly fisherman.


More like a tip for the most fun and challenging way you'll ever fish. Theres nothing holier than thou about fly fishing. Try it you might like it....but once you start, for most its an addiction. My only regret in life is not learning at a younger age.

Didn't land any the size of that big boy last year, but I pulled out four rainbows in the realm of the other two all on the fly...pink squirrels. All caught last fall in ND.

I've now landed 3 species of trout, plus a tiger trout, walleye, pike, smallies, largemouth, crappies and a variety of sunfish all on the fly. Bait is ice fishing and deep trolling only territory for me now.`


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> More like a tip for the most fun and challenging way you'll ever fish. Theres nothing holier than thou about fly fishing. Try it you might like it....but once you start, for most its an addiction. My only regret in life is not learning at a younger age.


You are preaching to the choir. I am 16 and I have been fly fishing since I was 5 or 6. I exclusively fly fish for trout, which is one of the most enjoyable forms of fishing for me. I also fly fish for bluegill and bass in the summer. In fact the only two times I don't flyfish is for salmon and ice fishing. I will not however look down my nose at someone who does not follow my passion.


----------



## Grey Scot (Jan 5, 2005)

Sorry, didn't see a  so I took you litterally.



> I will not however look down my nose at someone who does not follow my passion


 good to hear, and nor do I.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

WHOOAA!!! Didn't mean to ruffle your hackle....OOPS! You bobber boys don't know what hackle is... My bad.

I suppose i am just reacting to what my father told me when i first started fishing, "Fishermen who use the dough, use the lake".

If you guys think you look cool with that Stank-A$$ dough bait in the background, while hold a huge Rainbow or brown, think again.

NJ, I know you are the moderator, you should consult Hustad and get these "Split-shot All-Stars" their own forum. I am a huge supporter of a new "FLY Fishing" forum, these spincasters are driving me nuts!!! uke: uke: uke: 
Not to hate, but it is just two different kinds of fishing.
DCOYNUT


----------

